# Several Rats Needing Homes Near OKC



## mixingmetaphors (Feb 21, 2011)

I am trying to re-home a pet store litter. They will be ready to go once they're weaned! I have 3 black hooded (possibly variegated), one tan hooded, and 2 PEW's. 

Would really like to find good homes for these babies. I am handling them multiple times/day to socialize them and mold them into great pets!


----------

